# A Bold Move Towards Ongoing Reformation



## py3ak (Oct 5, 2006)

The Church of England is again bold and forthright. I think many papists would dislike this move.

The link is on "this move".

[Edited on 10-5-2006 by py3ak]


----------



## turmeric (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh good grief...where are the Roundheads when we need them?


----------



## Theoretical (Oct 6, 2006)

Feminuts really can sink to new lows sometimes. This sort of nonsense never ceases to amaze me with how incredibly ludicrous people can become.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## py3ak (Oct 6, 2006)

Next we need to document that Cranmer, Hooper, etc., were all wife beaters.


----------

